# House of Flying Daggers



## arts

My latest music video is "Lovers" and it is from the movie "House of Flying Daggers".

We had so much fun making this video match the feeling of the movie. We went to the state botanical gardens for most of it and used green screen for the rest.

David Foster and Jackie Evancho did a wonderful version of this song with full orchestra and Japanese Taiko drums. An interesting mix for a song from a Chinese movie.
Thank you for watching and I hope you like it. 

~Elena~


----------



## Lunasong

Elena,
Although I don't care much for this piece and at times your intonation was off, I truly enjoyed the lovely choreographed scenes in the botanical gardens.


----------



## arts

Lunasong said:


> Elena,
> Although I don't care much for this piece and at times your intonation was off, I truly enjoyed the lovely choreographed scenes in the botanical gardens.


Thank you! I noticed that after I uploaded this video too. 
Thank you for your confirmation. I just made my new video "Ave Maria" by Bach. I think I did a good job and I hope you like it. I just posted it in the Classical Music Discussion section. This is the 4th "Ave Maria" I've sung. 

Here is the link:
Thank you again!


----------



## brianvds

_House of Flying Daggers_ was perhaps not a particularly great film, but I have to say that I have never in my life seen such literally breathtaking cinematography. Never mind the story or the acting - I don't remember much of either. But there were scenes in there that truly made me gasp at the sheer visual beauty of the thing.


----------

